# Extract Training days



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

As mentioned in another thread, Extract are now offering 4 hour training sessions every other Saturday. Has anybody been on one yet (other than the forum one) and have any feedback?

Anybody booked in for one?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I went to it yesterday. Best £40 I have spent, Well worth it learnt a lot.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been too. Very very good. Did you get to try the Fudg-E-Bear? I've just opened a big bag of it. Lush.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

what are the components of the fudg-E?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Can't remember.... maybe his Wahana Sumatran that tastes like an African coffee. It is well-named, tastes of fudge.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

I also went to the training day over the weekend - it was the best fathers day present that I've had and an eye opener to the range of coffee flavours you can get. I would definitely recommend it, there were only 4 of us in the group as they try to keep the number small so you all get a good chance to play with the Espresso machines and enjoy cupping various coffees.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

The cupping was by far the most interesting bit for me, partly because I'm reasonably au fait with much of the other topics although there was still plenty to learn. What I wasn't so aware of were some of the new and interesting coffees that defied regional stereotypes, the Wahana being a good example. Dave's skill as a taster was massively impressive and I really got a feeling of the very olefactorily tactile way in which they approach blending. That isn't to say that I like all the results, and I've mentioned in another post how an espresso they gave me was, in my view, not far off revolting, whereas when diluted with milk it was stunning. It certainly removed the prejudice I had against their beans, and I'm using them for milk, and somebody else's for espresso.

I'd recommend it to anybody.They were very tolerant of the millions of questions I had for them.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey All

Does anyone have the details for this course, I would be interested in going

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Give Dave a call on 01454 228457 and he'll talk it over with you.


----------

